# Eu ajudei ele?



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Qual é a diferença entre "Eu ajudei ele" e "Eu o ajudei"* *

O primeiro me soa mais natural, o outro se parece mais com o espanhol "Yo lo ayudé"* *

Mas me disseram que o primeiro é incorreto segundo a norma culta

Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## chlapec

Acho que o primeiro é a forma habitual no Brasil (tão correta como outra qualquer). Em Portugal seria "ajudei-o" ou "o ajudei"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A mi me suena fatal "eu ajudei ele". Prefiero usar "eu o ajudei".


----------



## Valilica

"Eu o ajudei" é uma expressão que pertence à norma culta do português. É a menlhor maneira de escrever.
"Eu ajudei ele" é português falado, e na verdade não é correto, embora seja largamente usado na linguagem do cotidiano.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Vanda

Ahammm... 'ajudei ele' corretíssimo na fala coloquial brasileira, mas incorreto na língua padrão.


----------



## Outsider

A diferença é em parte de registo e em grande parte também de dialecto. "Eu ajudei ele" faz parte de um registo mais baixo da língua, mas é muito comum no Brasil, e raro em Portugal.


----------



## Istriano

A gente fala:_ *Eu ajudo ele, Deixe eu falar, *__*Amo você*.._. é normal.
(em vez de* ajudo-o, deixe-me falar, amo-a*).
Até as pessoas cultas falam assim, nas situações informais. Pode se ler
na ''Gramática do português falado'' de Ataliba Teixeira de Castilho,
que se baseia em milhares de horas de _gravação_ da língua usada pelas pessoas escolarizadas.

Os clíticos_ o, a, os, as,- no, -na, -nos, -na_s são praticamente obsoletos na fala brasileira.
Só _-lo, -la, -los, -las_ são frequentes na fala.


Deu na Folha:
*Mesmo falantes cultos não seguem a norma padrão *

http://faculdadepassionista.com.br/default.aspx?section=5&article=160

 Quando falo inglês, mesmo sabendo que _It is I _é mais correto, opto por_ It's me,_ pois é como a maioria dos americanos fala.


----------



## Istriano

Do dicionário Houaiss:

ELE


> aparece esporadicamente, em textos arcaicos, mormente com valor enfático, na função de objeto direto; no port. do Brasil, tal uso é *extremamente normal *na variante informal do idioma, tanto de pessoas não escolarizadas como das *escolarizadas*, embora condenado pela gramática normativa
> Ex.: <eu vi ele> <Maria ama ele ardorosamente>



Já vi ''Todo mundo ama ele'' em uma propaganda da VW Brasil.


----------



## Alentugano

As pessoas, em geral, também querem aprender a teoria e o que está correto na escrita e na linguagem padrão e entender o porquê. O importante é* esclarecê-las* sobre as várias possibilidades e contextos em que se usa determinada construção.
Assim:
Eu aconselharia a usar "Eu ajudo-o" na linguagem padrão escrita, no Brasil e em Portugal.
Em relação a "Eu ajudo ele", a pessoa vai entender imediatamente e passar a usar (se quiser) quando começar a falar com os nativos. Usa-se mais na escrita quando se está a reproduzir a linguagem falada, coloquial, do Brasil. 
Em Portugal este uso não tem praticamente expressão na fala, e muito menos na escrita, por isso desaconselha-se.


----------



## zema

Claro que estoy de acuerdo con la posición “cabeça aberta” que contempla  la realidad del uso. Pero agrego un punto de vista que tal vez pase  desapercibido para un hablante nativo. 
Cuando no sos brasileño puede haber un motivo más para tratar de evitar  esa construcción, aunque la escuchés a cada rato y en todas partes.
Si estás en Brasil y decís “Eu vi ela” o “Eu ajudei ele”,  a veces, no  siempre pero a veces sí,  te van a corregir quienes la consideran  incorrecta o vulgar y quieren ayudarte a aprender a hablar “bien”. Por  lo general, te corrigen amigos que tienen confianza con vos. Pero puede  darse también que te corrija alguno que no la tiene.
_E, em qualquer caso, é chato ficar explicando..._


----------



## Alentugano

zema said:


> _E, em qualquer caso, é chato ficar explicando..._


----------



## Istriano

zema said:


> Claro que estoy de acuerdo con la posición “cabeça aberta” que contempla  la realidad del uso. Pero agrego un punto de vista que tal vez pase  desapercibido para un hablante nativo.
> Cuando no sos brasileño puede haber un motivo más para tratar de evitar  esa construcción, aunque la escuchés a cada rato y en todas partes.
> Si estás en Brasil y decís “Eu vi ela” o “Eu ajudei ele”,  a veces, no  siempre pero a veces sí,  te van a corregir quienes la consideran  incorrecta o vulgar y quieren ayudarte a aprender a hablar “bien”. Por  lo general, te corrigen amigos que tienen confianza con vos. Pero puede  darse también que te corrija alguno que no la tiene.
> _E, em qualquer caso, é chato ficar explicando..._


*Eu ajudei ele *é como_ *Te amo a vos.*_
A RAE só aceitou o voseo como correto (e sua mistura com as formas do tu) há uns 15 anos.
Mas no Brasil realmente temos uma diglossia porque uma boa parte dos políticos tira muito proveito dessa situação.
Uma estudante estadunidense comentou aqui: http://daniellebrazil.blogspot.com/2010/03/diglossia-or-why-i-cant-find-decent.html


----------



## zema

Istriano said:


> *Eu ajudei ele *é como_ *Te amo a vos.*_
> A RAE só aceitou o voseo como correto (e sua mistura com as formas do tu) há uns 15 anos.
> Mas no Brasil realmente temos uma diglossia porque uma boa parte dos políticos tira muito proveito dessa situação.
> Uma estudante estadunidense comentou aqui: http://daniellebrazil.blogspot.com/2010/03/diglossia-or-why-i-cant-find-decent.html



  Istriano, yo estoy de acuerdo con tu punto de vista (y les saco mucho jugo a tus posts!). Pero no todos en Brasil tienen posiciones tan flexibles con relación al idioma. Especialmente en el caso de “Eu ajudo ele”. Nunca lo percibí con tus otros dos ejemplos “Deixe eu falar” o “Amo você”.

  La diferencia que noto es que en Argentina es impensable que alguien te corrija si dices “Te amo a vos”, lo haya ‘autorizado’ o no la RAE. No hay en realidad otra opción: “Te amo a ti” sería totalmente artificial en gran parte del territorio.

  En Brasil sí te corrigen: “Eu _a_ vi”, “Eu _o_ ajudei”. Probablemente quienes lo hacen no corregirían a un brasileño porque darían por descontado que opta por decirlo así, y tal vez no incurran en “_diglossia_” porque también ellos eviten utilizarla en el habla cotidiana.
  Pero sí te corrigen si no eres brasileño y estás aprendiendo el idioma. _Já me aconteceu inúmeras vezes! _

  Comenté eso apenas como una _dica_ de un hablante no nativo a otro. En todo caso, supongo que lo mejor es utilizarla si el contexto lo permite, y cuidarse de no "fosilizarla"


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Istriano said:


> *Eu ajudei ele *é como_ *Te amo a vos.*_
> A RAE só aceitou o voseo como correto (e sua mistura com as formas do tu) há uns 15 anos.


*Isso é o que deveriam fazer com o português brasileiro, aceitar que vocês tem outra forma de colocação pronominal.*


----------



## Alentugano

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Isso é o que deveriam fazer com o português brasileiro, aceitar que vocês tem outra forma de colocação pronominal.*


Mas quem deveria aceitar? Não existe um organismo como a RAE (felizmente?) para a língua portuguesa. As variantes europeia e brasileira são independentes há muito tempo, e cada uma tem as suas especificidades, subtilezas e nuances.


----------



## Istriano

O Brasil é um país de extremos, e a diferença grande entre a modalidade escrita e a falada do idioma é apenas mais um extremo...
100 anos atrás, os modernistas tentaram aproximar a escrita da fala, mas foram ridiculizados pelas elites.

_Macunaíma_ de Mário de Andrade se ocupou do complicado estudo das _duas línguas_ da terra, “o brasileiro falado e o português escrito''.
90 anos depois da Semana da Arte moderna, nos deparamos com Sacconi, Pasquale e o escândalo do livro "Viver, aprender'' criado pela mídia direitista para ridiculizar os linguistas brasileiros
e a realidade linguística (a de diglossia) no país.

Se todo mundo no Brasil usasse a língua de acordo com a norma culta, não haveria diglossia,
e os riquinhos não poderiam entrar tão facinho nas universidades públicas.

Na verdade, um professor de português (Bechara) fala igual a uma modelo ou um jogador de futebol, isto é, em desacordo com a gramática que ele próprio escreveu,
é só prestar atenção nas entrevistas. (Isso me faz lembrar de uma piada espanhola: _ Profesor, ¿cómo se dice: pues, o pos? -Pos...lo correcto es pues._)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Somos um país de contrastes. Todo mundo ficou escandalizado (com toda razão) com o livro "didático" editado pelo Ministério da (Des)Educação que ensinava a falar e escrever português "errado".
Mas aqui mesmo no Foro, e não só neste fio, muita gente (que, estou certo, criticou o tal livro), acha normal falar "eu ajudei ele". 

Desculpem o desabafo, não tive intenção de criticar ninguém em particular.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Alentugano said:


> Mas quem deveria aceitar? Não existe um organismo como a RAE (felizmente?) para a língua portuguesa. As variantes europeia e brasileira são independentes há muito tempo, e cada uma tem as suas especificidades, subtilezas e nuances.


*Os Gramáticos, aceitar dentro do português padrão.*


----------



## Alentugano

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Os Gramáticos, aceitar dentro do português padrão.*


Ignacio, eu não conheço bem a realidade brasileira, mas a julgar pelas pessoas que conheço e pelas opiniões que vejo nestes fóruns, na internet em geral, e em outros _media_ brasileiros, julgo que ainda não há um verdadeiro consenso acerca deste assunto. Por conseguinte, e enquanto essas formas não estabilizarem, se é que vão estabilizar, tanto na fala quanto na escrtita em geral, acho difícil os gramáticos as incluirem no português padrão. É só você ver como as posições dos próprios brasileiros são tão diversas em relação a este tema...


----------



## Outsider

Nenhum de nós vai decidir sozinho o futuro da nossa língua. O melhor que podemos fazer é falar da nossa experiência, dar a nossa opinião. 

Mais opiniões.


----------



## Vanda

> Todo mundo ficou escandalizado (com toda razão) com o livro "didático"  editado pelo Ministério da (Des)Educação que ensinava a falar e escrever  português "errado".
> Mas aqui mesmo no Foro, e não só neste fio, muita gente (que, estou  certo, criticou o tal livro), acha normal falar "eu ajudei ele".


Totalmente sem razão, fora de contexto. Na verdade o livro é para jovens e adultos e apenas um capítulo onde se explica a diferença da fala e da escrita. Tirado de contexto, os jornalistas podem dizer o que quiser sobre o assunto, contando com a ignorância da maioria do povo brasileiro que não sabe/não tem como saber o que realmente está em questão. 
Quem quiser, pode me mandar uma PM com email que envio o livro publicado por especialistas em resposta a essa vergonhosa infâmia levantada pelos jornalistas.


----------



## Odinilson

"Eu ajudei ele" é muito usado. Mas eu prefiro falar "Eu o ajudei" 
Também evito usar "Eu vi ela",  uso "Eu a vi"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Totalmente sem razão, fora de contexto. Na verdade o livro é para jovens e adultos e apenas um capítulo onde se explica a diferença da fala e da escrita. Tirado de contexto, os jornalistas podem dizer o que quiser sobre o assunto, contando com a ignorância da maioria do povo brasileiro que não sabe/não tem como saber o que realmente está em questão.
> Quem quiser, pode me mandar uma PM com email que envio o livro publicado por especialistas em resposta a essa vergonhosa infâmia levantada pelos jornalistas.


Não concordo com sua resposta, Vanda. O contexto pode ter sido alterado pela mídia, essa é outra questão. Minha posição é a incoerencia (que chamei de contraste) entre quem acreditou -de boa-fé, diga-se de passagem - que o livro ensinava português errado, e a aceitação por essas mesmas pessoas de expressões como "eu ajudei ele", que fariam o Pe. Geraldo se revolver na tumba.

Quanto ao Min. da (Des)Educação, continuo com a mesma opinião.


----------



## Istriano

Odinilson said:


> "Eu ajudei ele" é muito usado. Mas eu prefiro falar "Eu o ajudei"
> Também evito usar "Eu vi ela",  uso "Eu a vi"



E _Peguem ele _você fala como?
_Peguem-no?_ Posso imaginar, vou acreditar. Eu também falo _Falar-lho-ei._ _
_
As pessoas cultas dizem que falam de acordo com a norma culta.
Mas, as gravações da fala informal delas mostram uma coisa bem diferente.

Por isso existe a *Gramática do português falado* (Publicada pela UNICAMP)
http://www.editora.unicamp.br/lingu...portugues-culto-falado-no-brasil-vol-iii.html

Mas isso também acontece na língua tcheca (que também é diglóssica). 
As pessoas cultas gravadas ficaram chocadas com os resultados. Não esperavam tamanha vernaculidade em sua fala informal.
(em espanhol): http://elies.rediris.es/Language_Design/LD12/CALERO_DIAZ_J_A.pdf




> ''Para a prática escolar, dois caminhos se vislumbram: ou cada vez  mais o português será aprendido como língua estrangeira nas escolas  brasileiras, aprofundando a diglossia; ou a orientação pedagógica para o  ensino da língua materna terá de adequar seus instrumentos e sua  metodologia a uma realidade lingüística e social que não só não deve  como não pode mais ser ignorada."


Rosa Virgínia Mattos e Silva (lingüista da UFBA)


> _A consciência dessas mudanças sistemáticas, que desembocam em uma  língua distante de suas irmãs românicas, até mesmo do português de  Portugal, é necessária para entender por que os estudantes escrevem como  escrevem e por que a língua dos textos escolares, para as camadas que  vêm de pais iletrados, pode parecer tão estranha quanto a de um texto do  século XVIII para o lingüista iniciando-se em estudos dacrônicos. O  Brasil apresenta assim um caso extremo de diglossia entre a fala do  aluno que entra para a escola e o padrão de escrita que ele deve  adquirir._


[Mary A. Kato (lingüista brasileira), Como, o que e por que escavar?  Português Brasileiro. Uma viagem diacrônica, Ian Roberts, Mary A. Kato  (orgs.), Campinas, Editora Unicamp, 1993, p. 19-20]


----------



## Vanda

> As pessoas cultas dizem que falam de acordo com a norma culta.
> Mas, as gravações da fala informal delas mostram uma coisa bem diferente.


É a pura verdade. A gente jura que fala de tal modo, quando vai ouvir é igual a todos. Gosto de reparar as gravações de falas informais de pessoas cultas, quando estão de guarda baixa; falamos todos iguais, por mais que juremos de pé junto que não.

Pra quem quiser saber mais sobre a tal polêmica.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> É a pura verdade. A gente jura que fala de tal modo, quando vai ouvir é igual a todos. Gosto de reparar as gravações de falas informais de pessoas cultas, quando estão de guarda baixa; falamos todos iguais, por mais que juremos de pé junto que não.
> 
> Pra quem quiser saber mais sobre a tal polêmica.



Não posso negar que falo de forma diferenciada quando dou uma palestra, e quando estou com meus amigos. Porém, em ambas, não cometo erros de concordância, por exemplo. E não preciso fazer força para isso. Tive uma boa educação (em ginásio estadual, diga-se de passagem), e fico muito grato por isso.
O que eu fico horrorizado hoje, é de ver advogados, engenheiros, médicos, professores, que cometem erros básicos do idioma. Esses erros irão se tornar "forma culta"? Talvez, quem sabe.
Mas espero não estar perto para ler ou ouvir isso. E a propósito, vou lançar uma campanha ecológica pela sobrevivência do verbo "haver", antes que ele seja extinto. Da crase, já desisti, está praticamente morta e quase enterrada.


----------



## Alentugano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Da crase, já desisti, está praticamente morta e quase enterrada.



Bem, eu compreendo isso, pois a presença ou não da crase para vocês não altera nada. Já para nós, portugueses, a crase é essencial, e não a usar é quase impossível. Um "a" com crase soa totalmente diferente de um "a" sem ela. Por isso é que é raro errarmos a sua colocação. 
Ela até pode ser erradicada do Brasil, mas dificilmente o será da língua portuguesa.


----------



## Istriano

É que ela é opcional em muitos casos: 

_falou a/à sua mãe
pagamento a/à vista
a/à distância
assistiu  a/à nova minissérie da Globo
_


----------



## Audie

Who, amplie essa campanha. Por exemplo, eu cuidaria da vírgula do vocativo. Quem colaboraria com o subjuntivo? 
'_Ajuda nós aê!_'


----------



## Istriano

WhoSoyEu said:


> E a propósito, vou lançar uma campanha ecológica pela sobrevivência do verbo "haver", antes que ele seja extinto.


Do verbo haver, eu uso:

_Eu já havia feito isso. (mais-que-perfeito)
Isso aconteceu há cem anos._ _ (expressão cristalizada)_

(Mas, no sentido de existir, prefiro usar ter: 
_Bem-vindo! Aqui tem muita coisa bonita._
_-Obrigado.
Não tem de quê_ )


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Alentugano said:


> Bem, eu compreendo isso, pois a presença ou não da crase para vocês não altera nada. Já para nós, portugueses, a crase é essencial, e não a usar é quase impossível. Um "a" com crase soa totalmente diferente de um "a" sem ela. Por isso é que é raro errarmos a sua colocação.
> Ela até pode ser erradicada do Brasil, mas dificilmente o será da língua portuguesa.



Como não altera? Altera, sim. O problema é que o pessoal não sabe mais usar a crase. E acaba usando-a onde não deve...e não a usando onde deve.


----------



## Istriano

Muitos escrevem _à partir de_ (e não são franceses não).


----------



## Alentugano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Como não altera? Altera, sim. O problema é que o pessoal não sabe mais usar a crase. E acaba usando-a onde não deve...e não a usando onde deve.


Desculpa, eu queria dizer que não altera nada foneticamente, ou seja, vocês pronunciam da mesma forma com ou sem crase. Ao passo que se você escutar um português falando, consegue perceber onde há uma crase. Fui claro agora?


----------



## joaosilva

Istriano said:


> É que ela é opcional em muitos casos:
> _falou a/à sua mãe
> pagamento a/à vista
> a/à distância
> assistiu  a/à nova minissérie da Globo
> _


A sério?
Para um português as frases são diferentes. Tanto na pronúncia como no sentido; Sei que a pronúncia no Brasil é igual em a e à. O que não suspeitava era que o usassem de forma opcional na escrita...
Falou a sua mãe= a sua mãe falou
Falou à sua mãe= falou-lhe (resulta da contracção a+a=à( Falou a a sua mãe)
Como resultado, nós portugueses sabemos (quase) sempre quando "a" tem valor de preposição e quando tem valor de artigo definido ou pronome e quando usar a contracção à


----------



## anaczz

Pois é, como para nós o artigo é opcional, pode haver ou não crase.
Falou a sua mãe.
Falou a seu pai

Falou à sua mãe.
Falou ao seu pai.


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Pois é, como para nós o artigo é opcional, pode haver ou não crase.
> Falou a sua mãe.
> Falou a seu pai
> 
> Falou à sua mãe.
> Falou ao seu pai.



Sim, mesmo em Portugal isso é aceitável, ainda ainda que (me) soe super formal. Mas esta é uma situação diferente de, por exemplo, _fui à pesca_. Não vejo como se poderia escrever _fui a pesca_, pois não faz sentido. É possível que os brasileiros evitem esta expressão, substituindo por _fui pescar_...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Alentugano said:


> Desculpa, eu queria dizer que não altera nada foneticamente, ou seja, vocês pronunciam da mesma forma com ou sem crase. Ao passo que se você escutar um português falando, consegue perceber onde há uma crase. Fui claro agora?



Sim, Alentugano, foi claro, desculpe não haver entendido. Mas embora na pronúncia a diferença do artigo e da contração não seja perceptível, na escrita é inadmissível a confusão que o pessoal faz.


----------



## Odinilson

> E Peguem ele você fala como?
> Peguem-no? Posso imaginar, vou acreditar. Eu também falo Falar-lho-ei.
> 
> As pessoas cultas dizem que falam de acordo com a norma culta.
> Mas, as gravações da fala informal delas mostram uma coisa bem diferente.



Com certeza não uso "_Peguem-no_",  pois eu não sou tão rigoroso assim. Simplesmente acho que soa muito mal "Vi ela" ( seria um beco ?) Assim como a culta "Vi-a" (melhorou um pouquinho, agora é "estrada") 

Comigo não tem esse_ caô_, não,_ rapá_! hauahauhaua


----------



## Istriano

Mas muitas bancas examinadoras não aceitarão:_ Eu a vi _como correto, dizendo:

1. a posição normal dos clíticos em português é a *ênclise*
2. a *próclise *só se usa com as palavras atrativas _(não, nunca, sempre, ainda, só, que, se, quando..._)
3. pronomes pessoais não são palavras atrativas.

Isso é que as gramáticas normativas (tradicionais) de português do Brasil nos dizem.
(E é, aliás, como eu aprendi na escola).
As bancas examinadores sempre preferem essas gramáticas às mais modernas.

OBS
São as mesmas bancas examinadoras que nunca aceitariam_ faz, diz _como imperativo de _fazer, dizer_; Só aceitarão _faze _e _dize_.


----------



## zema

Odinilson said:


> Com certeza não uso "_Peguem-no_",  pois eu não sou tão rigoroso assim. Simplesmente acho que soa muito mal "Vi ela" ( seria um beco ?) Assim como a culta "Vi-a" (melhorou um pouquinho, agora é "estrada")


A este mismo criterio que explica Odinilson me refería, Istriano, como bastante común entre los amigos y a veces no tan amigos que me corregían en el habla cotidiana (no me refería a ninguna experiencia _no ensino formal)_.

No pretendían "_peguem-no_", ni mucho menos "_falar-lho-ei_", ni tampoco "_vi-a_", claro. Pero "_vi ela_" les sonaba a muchos muy mal. ¿No hay algo ahí que suena peor que otras formas del lenguaje informal? No recuerdo de otra construcción con la que insistieran tanto en tratar de evitar!

Y el problema es que es muy fácil que "se te pegue" si estás aprendiendo português y la oís a cada rato...


----------



## Istriano

São casos famosos de cacofonia:
_
Vi ela  (viela)
Vi-a  (via)
Te tinha (tetinha)
A soca dela (a só cadela)
Vou amar-te  (Vou a Marte)
Vou-me já (vou mijar)

_Dizer que não se deve usar _ela _como objeto direto porque causa cacofonia (_vi ela, amo ela_) é como dizer
que não se deve usar _ênclise _porque também causa cacofonia (_vi-a, vou amar-te, vou-me já_). Nada a ver.


----------



## zema

No sé, no lo interpreté en su momento como específico de "vi ela" por cacofonía (aunque es el ejemplo que mejor recuerdo), pensé que daba lo mismo para el caso "vi ele", "ajudei ele", "ajudo ela"... es decir, esa construcción.

P.S. Aquí hay una discusión vieja en que se toca el tema, y parecen todos tener tu mismo punto de vista.
Tal vez fuese realmente una cuestión de cacofonía que yo extrapolé para otras construcciónes con ela/e ou elas/es como objeto directo.
Siempre creí que había algo allí que sonaba peor a algunos oídos que otras "informalidades"... pero veo que a lo mejor no era tan así. 
Mejor enterarme tarde que nunca, supongo


----------

